# Patterdale Terrier Puppy



## jenny873 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hiya I havent been on here for a while, been moving house etc, but i joined a while ago just to basically find out a little more about my yorkshire terrier male who is now 2. I also have a little girl who is 15 months old. My other half has put a deposit on a patterdale terrier which will be ready in 7 weeks when it will be 8 weeks old, just wanted to know as much as i can find out about these dogs and i figured this would be the best place.
How are they around children? Will it be ok with my yorkie if there braught up together? and as much more on them as anybody can tell me really.
thing is my yorkie is soo soft, he has never bitten atall, he plays with my little girl.. tug of war etc and im pretty sure he thinks hes human half the time, basically hes my baby lol. My other half wants a patterdale as 'his' dog, which is fine by me, as long as it doesnt harm my child or my dog. ive heard they are hunting dogs and very hard to train.?
sorry for going on a bit lol, any info will be much appreciated
thanks jenny


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Do you know if your's comes from working parents?

My cousin has one, his mum was patterdale and his dad was patterdale x jrt. Both working dogs.. though going against my advice of not getting a terrier as it was her 1st dog.
he is very strong willed, very hyper, quite nippy, and unreliable off the lead. 
Patterdales have a strong working instinct and although my cousins dog is happy with his walk, I feel he really needs more to exercise his brain. 
He rebels in class, as he has so much energy and is so feisty that he just wants to shout at everyone and he nipped a husky. my cousin isn't very firm with him.

There are members who own patterdales so I'm sure they will be along with more adice shortly.

x


----------



## jenny873 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for the advice, i think his parents just go 'ratting' whatever that is lol. x


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

There is someone on the forum with Patterdales who I'm sure will advise you 

Congratulation on your pup


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

'Ratting' means they are working dogs.. That is what petterdales do, they are bred to catch rats.
Your partner will need to give him lost of mental stimulation to stop him being bored, or take him ratting.

x


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

hi. i have a patterdale, millie, she is almost 11 months old. she is sweet, brilliant with other dogs, brilliant with small kids, goes off lead no problem at all. very hyper, always ready to play. she came from working parents. easy to house train.i had neighbours kids knocking on door asking if millie can play out lol...
but
because of my patterdale, sons friend went and bought one too, different breeder, now his is nippy, very dominant, has such a different character completely
just shows that they all different


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a patterdale terrier bitch called Bess whos parents were also ratters, but i think that patties are perhaps one of the softest breeds of terrier when brought up in a home enviroment, and brought up correctly.
They are fab with children, great with other dogs, and just are lovely to have around
But of course put all the training in when they are young and socialise well with other dogs, as you would any dog. 
Patterdales are a cross between usually a Border terrier and a Lakeland terrier, the border terrie being quite a soft dog, very good natured and a brilliant family pet, Lakelands are loving and good pets too, although they have a strong independent mind, but are eager to please.
Patterdales are also keen guard dogs, and tend to bark when someone is at the door, or if there is someone in the garden, which is useful at times, but can be annoying, yet this is easy to train out of them if you so wish. They love company, so being with your yorkie would be very good for it. 
All in all they are brilliant dogs, and wouldn't be without my dog Bess ever!

P.S My mum isn't a very doggy person but she really wants a patterdale when me and bess move out!! 

this is a picture of her 









remeber to post piccies of yours when you get him/her!


----------



## jenny873 (Jan 5, 2009)

The breeder said its mum is from the brian nuttal line and the father if from Tom Carr line i think he said, ive looked online though and apparently Brian is dead and Tom is getting prosecuted for hunting LOL x


----------



## jenny873 (Jan 5, 2009)

oh and its a boy lol, calling him Bronson, my yorkie is called Bobby
this is HIM (yes he has a dress on LOL its off my daughters build a bear


















x


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

jenny873 said:


> The breeder said its mum is from the brian nuttal line and the father if from Tom Carr line i think he said, ive looked online though and apparently Brian is dead and Tom is getting prosecuted for hunting LOL x


Brian nuttal was one of the first people to breed patterdales he literally made them along with Breay and Buck, real icons within the breed of patterdales, even thought what the patterdale was bred for has been banned now.
All three of them lines are very well known
the majority of patterdales are actually from these lines


----------



## Chubby (Patterdale) (Apr 2, 2009)

Chubby is from Nuttall lines. He never barks and loves cuddles and kisses lol. He is quite good off the lead, although he does tend to turn a deaf ear at times, let him off from a young age. Unfortuneatly he is very scared when he hears bangs (any advice on this would be appreciated). He loves to run really fast and playing tug. Your patterdale will bite a lot as a very young puppy, but it doesn't last too long. They are so clever and will learn all sorts of tricks for treats lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

haha great pictures,lol,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

buster is patterdale x lakeland; and i would agree with the stubborn, and strong willed part. He is brilliant around children, extremely affectionate with people he knows (aloof with strangers), but at the same time a handful with hyperactivity! He is very very keen to please so was easy to teach tricks, and very reliable off lead.

The only thing we cant get into him is lead walking, not sure if its just him or a breed thing, but when he is focussed on something there is little that will distract him! So the min he sees the field he will pull like there is no tomorrow! (walking any other direction he is fine...but if he knows where we are going, and can see it! he is impossible)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Patterdale (and possibly two, we don't know what my other dog is... thought she was border x lakeland but we're not sure now) but here's a bit about my definate (LOL) Patterdale...

He's very, very, very hyperactive. He would play non-stop 24 hours a day if we gave him the chance! He is obsessed with toys although not overly posessive. He doesn't stay still for more than a few seconds... he's always up and about, getting into trouble  he is very stubborn, very bossy (when he wants to play he will grumble and growl and bark until he gets his own way....he pushes his toys into my lap and put them into my hand, or he'll drop a ball at my feet or something...cute but my god it's annoying sometimes LOL). We have never let him off the lead because I just wouldn't trust him to come back, I also don't completely trust him with other dogs. But, he is a very happy little dog - they're a low maintinence breed and as mine is a short haired (not wire coated) Patterdale, he doesn't really require any grooming. He's a very hardy dog as well, and very brave  as for children, we don't have any very young children in the house but he's always been alright with my neighbours kids and they're all under 10 years old! However, I wouldn't totally trust any dog with kids.... especially some Terriers because they can be a bit nippy, especially working bred terriers! They see a quick movement and they want to grab it, so just make sure you supervise your pup around your kid and train out any signs of nipping as quickly as possible 

They are a very good breed to have, but they can be hard work if they're not well trained and diciplined while young, especially if the dog is from working lines  they also need a lot of exercise, they've got a lot of energy and they need to burn it off!

This is my boy, Tiger:


----------



## Chubby (Patterdale) (Apr 2, 2009)

Some pics and a little video of my little monster.









































Click for video.


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

I found this thread and couldn't help but join in the Patterdale talk, lovely to see yours, Chubby's looks most like mine. The Patterdale is not a cross but an old type of Lakeland terrier. That is not to say that other breeds blood has not been introduced to the lines by breeders. Frank Buck and Cyril Breay with Brian Nuttall created the modern Patterdale producing the mainly black smooth coated dogs. For more info on Patterdales I can recommend Sean Frain's book 'The Patterdale Terrier'.

I would like to tell you about my personal experience with a Patterdale and it does differ to some of the other descriptions. I have had my Patterdale from a pup for 3 years now and he is a joy to live with. His name is Panzer due to his characteristic sturdy build and stiff legged marching strut! In some ways the typical description does fit him, but he is certainly not hyper or nippy and has been easy to train, anticipating what you want him to do. He has the working dog instincts and is on a mission whenever he smells rabbits which is the only time he can be slightly 'deaf'. He's certainly wired for the small furries, but can be trusted with my chickens who he walks among without issue. He does love being outside and is full of energy and and interest there, but is a calm and relaxed dog inside and loves snuggling up on the sofa. He loves people and is great with other dogs but if it's his territory he want's some respect from other males. He is very much my dog and follows me everywhere.

No doubt I am biased but I think he's the perfect dog and IMO how a good Patterdale should be. He comes to work in a petshop with me and is good as gold and charms all who meet him. But few seem to know what he is, I've also had the puppy, mongrel comments.

My husband who initially wasn't that keen on me wanting a terrier is now very much a fan and wants his own. We would very much like to breed from him and keep a dog pup, and have a number of keen takers for the other pups but have not been able to find a female like him. He is rough coated and strongly built and we would like to find a rough or long female with similar build and temprement. If anyone knows how we could best find one in Scotland it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I must be honest I personaly wouldnt recommend a patterdale unless you are terrier savy. I have had one from a pup and although he has been well socialised with both dogs and people I would not trust him with a young child as he is very territorial with people and other dogs. He has never bitten touch wood but he will try and establish his dominance unless you are on him like a ton of bricks. He is extremely intelligent and will press your buttons if allowed to. When young children visit he will growl at them because he thinks he is top dog therefore I either put him out or put his muzzle on as I will not take any chances with children. He was exposed to every situation as a pup but if he doesnt know a dog or if that dog doesnt back down to him he will have a go. We do take him to classes both obedience and agility but although he is brilliant at it he does it on his terms and you cannot trust him entirely to let him off lead. We have two other dogs and he is fine with them with supervision but I wouldnt put it past him scrapping if they all went for the same bowl or toy. Saying this he is the most loving dog to us and people he knows well and we think the sun shines from his backside. Without sounding patronising I think that this type of dog need a terrier savy home as at the end of the day they are working dogs and that instinct does come out.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

This is slightly OT but I just played that clip of Chubby with the laptop volume set at loud and my sleeping (not any more) Chihuahua near jumped out of his skin! Lol. Poor Henry.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

silly gilly said:


> I must be honest I personaly wouldnt recommend a patterdale unless you are terrier savy. I have had one from a pup and although he has been well socialised with both dogs and people I would not trust him with a young child as he is very territorial with people and other dogs. He has never bitten touch wood but he will try and establish his dominance unless you are on him like a ton of bricks. He is extremely intelligent and will press your buttons if allowed to. When young children visit he will growl at them because he thinks he is top dog therefore I either put him out or put his muzzle on as I will not take any chances with children. He was exposed to every situation as a pup but if he doesnt know a dog or if that dog doesnt back down to him he will have a go. We do take him to classes both obedience and agility but although he is brilliant at it he does it on his terms and you cannot trust him entirely to let him off lead. We have two other dogs and he is fine with them with supervision but I wouldnt put it past him scrapping if they all went for the same bowl or toy. Saying this he is the most loving dog to us and people he knows well and we think the sun shines from his backside. Without sounding patronising I think that this type of dog need a terrier savy home as at the end of the day they are working dogs and that instinct does come out.


I know this is your opinion and i respect it highly, but Patterdale terriers are one of the best with children and other dogs. If of course, with correct discipline and training. Is your male un-neutered? My Terrier was a nervous wreck when i got her, but never once has she shown aggressive behaviour. Anyway each case differs  x

OP, As recommended by PatterdaleKath you should buy and read the book 'The Patterdale Terrier' By Sean Frain. I have it and read it all before getting my Patterdale


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

Here's a pic of Panzer at two now three he's become more hairy and stocky since then! He's grown a ming the merciless tashe and a thick mane.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> Here's a pic of Panzer at two now three he's become more hairy and stocky since then! He's grown a ming the merciless tashe and a thick mane.


Three years! old my Bess just turnt three on the 13th of June  He is absoloutley stunning, Broken coated is my fav on a patty, and he has a lovely coat on him too  He looks like my Bess but a bulkier version, obv because he is male.

This is my Bess he is 3 and nearly a month old. She came to me in a terrible state, was abused by her last owner, but has come a long way


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> Here's a pic of Panzer at two now three he's become more hairy and stocky since then! He's grown a ming the merciless tashe and a thick mane.


hes lovely................


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

Your Bess is better than any other female patter I've seen in person, I've seen a few at game fairs, saw far more this year actually, alot of smooth and a few oversized long. Do you ever work her at all?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> Your Bess is better than any other female patter I've seen in person, I've seen a few at game fairs, saw far more this year actually, alot of smooth and a few oversized long. Do you ever work her at all?


Awhh thank you!!! I showed Panzers picture to my mum and she actually thought he was Bess  Panzer is absoloutley stunning too! Yeah when my dad does his displays at the living heritage fairs, i usually see smooth coated and really shorts ones. no one seems to have a broken coated one :/ Apart from the choc ones i have seen! Well because she used to be abused in her old home, it has been difficult to teach her commands as she thinks i might hit her. But she has always been a natural and skilled hunter, she has had a few without being taught anything. But we need to work on "'Lay off" commands, as sometimes i want her to leave but the instinct sometimes overwhelms her. She is getting very good at it with the dummy wrapped in rabbit fur, but have yet to try it on real game.


----------



## Chubby (Patterdale) (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow Panzer could be Chubby's Brother.


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment as Chubby is the most handsome male I have seen IMO (apart from Panzer of course).  Don't suppose Chubby has any female relatives further north?  Aren't you two really tempted to mate Bess and Chubby, both being down south?

There are more pics of Panz in my gallery, will add some more once I find my camera lead!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> Thanks for the compliment as Chubby is the most handsome male I have seen IMO (apart from Panzer of course).  Don't suppose Chubby has any female relatives further north?  Aren't you two really tempted to mate Bess and Chubby, both being down south?
> 
> There are more pics of Panz in my gallery, will add some more once I find my camera lead!


I've never really thought about it  LOL


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

So what's the story with Bess, since what age have you had her? I am told that not listening when on the job is a sign of a good working terrier, worries the hell out of me tho! Panzer is inconsistent at being called off quarry too, which is why he is always now on the lead if not close to home. I did manage to call him off chaseing a stoat eventually, although maybe I shouldn't have as it was close to my chickens. But I can't help but be charmed by stoats, until they eat my chooks one day then it'll be a different story!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> So what's the story with Bess, since what age have you had her? I am told that not listening when on the job is a sign of a good working terrier, worries the hell out of me tho! Panzer is inconsistent at being called off quarry too, which is why he is always now on the lead if not close to home. I did manage to call him off chaseing a stoat eventually, although maybe I shouldn't have as it was close to my chickens. But I can't help but be charmed by stoats, until they eat my chooks one day then it'll be a different story!


They are cute little creatures...Well not so cute if they bite 
Well i got Bess about 2 years ago now. She was 7 months and a week old when i got her. I decided to go there on the decision that i would not pick her if she wasn't right. We arrived and the kennels were abismal. Made out old fence and mud was seeping out of the bottom, well what i am guessing was mud  He let Bess out and i noticed immediatley that she wasn't right. She would walk around me with her head low. I tried coaxing her towards me, but it didn't work :/ Well obviously i took her anyway, i couldn't help but want her, she was absoloutley lovely in my eyes. A nervous wreck, but lovely. 
When i got her home she was scared of
-People
- Dishwasher
-Chairs
Out on walks she would run away if let off lead and wouldn't come back in the house after let out for the loo
She would sqeaul and growl and shake if anyone different came in the house
She would attack other dogs
Anyway over time me and her just became inseperable and she trusted me to learn new things. Now
She isn't scared of anything in the house, even loud clangs from the metal bin
Barks once to alert us of someone's presence then stops and is either laying down in her corner or comes and greets them
Is very friendly towards calm submissive dogs, still has issues with hyper dogs.
Can go offlead and come back immediatley when shouted.
She is lovely and if i could go back in time and choose between her and a perfect dog, i would pick her everytime...and go through it all again. We have been through so much and i guess that makes us closer, than if i had had a perfect puppy from the start  Not that i wouldn't like a puppy now 

Phew that was long...sorry to bore you


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

just thought i'd add to the gallery lol this little boy is always looking over the fence wanting to joi







n my lot


----------



## Chubby (Patterdale) (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I would let Chubby mate, but he is only 9months old at the moment.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Awhh bless him


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

theres some gorgeous patterdale pictures on here... most of my pictures of millie are a blurr, lol but will still add one,


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Awhhh Millie is soo cute Marion!!

I took some pics of Bess earlier too!

We were in the garden and she would sit pretty all of a sudden and i had dads camera...so took some snapshots!
























do you like the spec of dirt on her head  we ran down a real muddy track today, i got covered she got a fleck 
I luff her! Another person asked if she was having puppies today


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

Hehe, Bess is a female Panzer, the last one in particular! Sounds like you've done a wonderful job helping her. How did you find her in the first place, advertised or through a rescue group? There's an advert on TV at the moment with a doorbell sound, and Panzer starts huffing and watching the door whenever its on. 

terriermaid: He is a handsome brute. 

marion: She looks like a cheeky one, how old is Millie?

Chubby: Sorry yes that's too early.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> Hehe, Bess is a female Panzer, the last one in particular! Sounds like you've done a wonderful job helping her. How did you find her in the first place, advertised or through a rescue group? There's an advert on TV at the moment with a doorbell sound, and Panzer starts huffing and watching the door whenever its on.
> 
> Well we found her through the frapevine. Apparently a gamekeeper was selling his terriers due to the ban on fox hunting, and the grounds he "kept" were very strict on having terriers. So he had to sell them. So we went and bought her paid £100.00 for her, and she is a member of the family, everyone loves her. Although she hates my brother, and barks at him. I don't know why  Bess is very good at hearing/sensing things. It's quite scary when i am home alone as we are literally in the middle of no where. So when she starts huffing and growiling i grab the kitchen knife. ut:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

marion: She looks like a cheeky one, how old is Millie?



millie has just turned 1 at begining of july..


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

Same here Patterdale lover, he spots rabbits I havent seen and points at them. He's my doorbell at the petshop if I'm out the back doing something, I keep my ears open to hear the door close but usually cant hear it. I know when someones in the shop when he walks through to greet them, useful! 

So Patterdale friends, slightly odd question but what colour is the roof of your Patterdales mouth? Someone informed me of an interesting gamekeepers rule today.  Panzer's is black.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i will have to look next time i clean her teeth... lol

i actually went to visit patterdale a month or so ago.. what a beautiful place to go visit.. stunning scenery...

marion


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Bess's is black 
But bits of her gum are pink!
OMG are Panzer and Bess related?! She does the exact same thing


----------



## PatterdaleKath (Jul 6, 2009)

If she is a month younger than you think and from Carlisle then possible, Panzer only had sisters. So I didn't choose him but had him by default, not that I'm complaining, best birthday ever! I really wanted to take home one of his sisters who took a shine too me as well who had a particularly upward curved tail.

A proper old country boy was in today admireing Panz and asked what colour the roof of his mouth was, saying that the gamekeepers say that if it is black they have a good strong jaw. I said I assumed it was pink, checked and its all black apart from gums closest to his teeth. He responded 'he's a proper one then' .:smilewinkgrin:

How lovely marion, I really want to take Panz to Patterdale next year, but not in summer as the traffic jams sound hellish. hmy:

Another question Patterdale fans, why did you choose a Patterdale originally?


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

PatterdaleKath said:


> If she is a month younger than you think and from Carlisle then possible, Panzer only had sisters. So I didn't choose him but had him by default, not that I'm complaining, best birthday ever! I really wanted to take home one of his sisters who took a shine too me as well who had a particularly upward curved tail.
> 
> A proper old country boy was in today admireing Panz and asked what colour the roof of his mouth was, saying that the gamekeepers say that if it is black they have a good strong jaw. I said I assumed it was pink, checked and its all black apart from gums closest to his teeth. He responded 'he's a proper one then' .:smilewinkgrin:
> 
> ...


Lol! Nah she is from blenheim palace
I picked a Patterdale because i found the book 'The patterdale terrier' by sean frain in the bookcase, and just started reading it and really took an interest and liking to the breed! They are different from any other sort of terrier and are just wonderful!!


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

just looked and the roof of millies mouth is black too...

marion


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

marion..d said:


> just looked and the roof of millies mouth is black too...
> 
> marion


LOL, we all have good terriers here then


----------

